# Classical Music Podcasts



## PianoRhapsody (Mar 15, 2021)

Anyone listen to any podcasts featuring the piano or classical music in general?

I started one as a quartine project this year called Piano Rhapsody. I'm only a humble amateur pianist, but I do my best to provide some background and context to intermediate level pieces before offering my own renditions. I'm trying to cater to an audience that has no prior music knowledge by offering some light into music theory. No prior music knowledge required. I like to say it's similar to a classical edition of Song Exploder.

If this at all sounds interesting, please feel free to check it out. The most recent episode I recorded was about the birth of the jazz age. Or if anyone has any other recommendations of podcasts, please add them here!

https://podcasts.apple.com/us/podcast/piano-rhapsody/id1543813148?i=1000512245509


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for your effort, I 'll stick with my equipment.


----------

